# Coleman CREE headlamp?



## Daniel_sk (Jun 18, 2007)

Anyone heard about this coleman headlamp before? oo: The 1Watt version uses a cree LED (and has two small red leds :thumbsup:, but uses 4AA - that's too big/heavy for my use):

http://www.flashlightnews.org/story830.shtml


----------



## BlackDecker (Jun 18, 2007)

Looks like a very interesting headlamp. One of the first cree headlamps I've seen yet.


----------



## ringzero (Jun 19, 2007)

Daniel_sk said:


> Anyone heard about this coleman headlamp before? oo: The 1Watt version uses a cree LED (and has two small red leds :thumbsup:, but uses 4AA - that's too big/heavy for my use):




Daniel_sk, check out this thread on the Coleman headlamps: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/166194

I'm eagerly awaiting the release of the Coleman Cree headlamps. They also have a Cree lantern and possibly a Cree 2AA flashlight coming along.

.


----------



## f22shift (Jun 19, 2007)

looks promising. i hope other manufacturers follow suit.

i agree also. after trying a 3aa headlamp, i felt it was too heavy. i'd rather it uses less cells(or smaller if the voltage is needed) and i can just replace it more often.


----------



## crislight01 (Jun 19, 2007)

I think a 2AA cree headlamp is fair, more powerfull than a 1 AA and still lightweight.


----------



## yellow (Jun 20, 2007)

one Cree,
2 white led
3 white area led (maybe the above three together?)
2 red led
+ strobe

wonder if the ppl not understandig the "difficult" Fenix UI will come along with this here


PS: If using 4 AAs, then give it a power level. Say 800-900 mA to the led. Makes some 4-5 hours on high with Ni-Mhs


----------



## Daniel_sk (Jun 20, 2007)

I really don't like the 4AA battery pack :mecry:, my headlamp (tikka xp) runs on 3 AAA (without the need of a battery pack) and the runtime is enough for a half-year of use in the outdoors (on low - which is bright enough), so I don't want more and bigger batteries (with longer runtime, that I don't need). I think I will keep my headlamp, the only thing I am missing are the red led - I do have a red filter, but it decreases the output too much, because luxeon leds don't have much light in the red spectrum, so it's pretty inefficient to use red filters...


----------



## yellow (Jun 20, 2007)

there are cheap headlamps from Energizer around here.
They feature white and red leds.
Working much better than I have thought but I have no clue on quality


----------



## Blacklight (Jun 20, 2007)

Daniel_sk said:


> I really don't like the 4AA battery pack :mecry:, my headlamp (tikka xp) runs on 3 AAA (without the need of a battery pack) and the runtime is enough for a half-year of use in the outdoors (on low - which is bright enough), so I don't want more and bigger batteries (with longer runtime, that I don't need). I think I will keep my headlamp, the only thing I am missing are the red led - I do have a red filter, but it decreases the output too much, because luxeon leds don't have much light in the red spectrum, so it's pretty inefficient to use red filters...


 
yeah, nationally about 60% of headlamps sold have the batteries up fornt in the light, and 40% have a battery pack. Pro's and con's to each set up. Some people worry about weight, some people worry about runtime, and some people worry about total light output. not every product will meet all these needs, I just hope you do find a good light that meets YOUR needs!! I have been toying with making a small light, with reds too, but it always drives the size up, and so I have not seen one that would be good enough for me. Something for us all to strive for that make lights though. Thanks for the insights, they are well received wether they are pro or con on a product!


----------



## Bbenton (Jul 11, 2007)

That thing looks exactly like my Black Diamond headlamp. http://www.bdel.com/gear/zenix_iq.php
The funny thing is that after reading the headlamp mod thread yesterday I ordered up some Seoul Stars and some Cree Stars from Dealextreme and am going to attempt to mod my Black Diamond. 
If this Coleman headlamp is cheap enough I may buy one just to compare.
The Black diamond has a 3 AAA pack on the back of the headstrap and is not heavy at all in my opinion. My only complaint is that the spot mode has very little spill and the flood mode isn't bright enough. I have used this light on night bike rides and caving on Mt. St. Helens. It didn't throw enough light for me. 
I am hoping that the Cree upgrade will fix this. If it doesn't I will order a new optic for it as well. 
Is there a Mod forum here? I read on DealExtreme that the XRE lamps can be easily shorted out? 
Hope this helps. Thanks.


----------



## Ace12 (Jul 12, 2007)

I hope streamlight comes out with a Cree or soul version of the Argo HP. someone definately need to comeout with some new headlamps, preferably one that uses 2-CR123A batteries. I need good output(flood) and extended run times. I would like to see a headlamp with about 80+ lumens out the front on high with about 5 hours runtime a and a low setting of about 30 lumens for longer runtimes.


----------



## BlackDecker (Jul 12, 2007)

Ace12 said:


> I hope streamlight comes out with a Cree or soul version of the Argo HP. someone definately need to comeout with some new headlamps, preferably one that uses 2-CR123A batteries. I need good output(flood) and extended run times. I would like to see a headlamp with about 80+ lumens out the front on high with about 5 hours runtime a and a low setting of about 30 lumens for longer runtimes.




There is a 2 CR123 headlamp on the market... Nuwai 712.


----------



## Ace12 (Jul 13, 2007)

I want something brighter but with the same runtimes as that one. I already have the "Argo HP" wich has almost the same output as the Nuwai. I would Mod the Argo with a new emmiter if its worth fooling with. But everything i have read says i have to change the reflector if I change the emmiter.


----------



## half-watt (Jul 13, 2007)

I have one purchased just some months ago (i'm forgetting 2mos, 3mos, 4mos ago??? my "old-timers" is actin' up.) off of what may have been the first production run. As such, it uses a 1W Luxeon and NOT a Cree. An earlier post, mentions Cree's only started in the July Production run. Nice headlamp, but nothing spectacular.

With the 1W Luxeon, it's a nice headlamp, but really quite similar to a couple of the Primus headlamps, both the T and A models (own both). Differences are the two 0.5W LEDs in the Coleman eXponent headlamp vs. the more standard 4x-or-6x5mm white LEDs (depending upon which Primus model) and the 6VDC source vs. the 4.5VDC source in the Primus headlamps. The 6x5mm white LED Primus model doesn't have 2x5mm red LEDs though.

Obviously, i'll need to make another purchase after i'm sure that a Cree is actually installed in it and some Boy Scout or a kid at Church will inherit the barely used Luxeon version.

I have both the Nuwai (and also an eGear version of it) and the Argo HP as well. All are very nice headlamps: small, light, with excellent regulation. Like another has already written, a Cree version would be great: 80Lumens, 30Lumens, and something a lot lower output for task/proximity lighting - definitely no more than 15Lumens (though this is still quite bright and could even be used for some nighttime navigation on trails). Methinks that four output levels are perhaps better (e.g., 80, 40, 20, and 10 Lumens).


----------



## Sarratt (Jul 14, 2007)

I want 135 lumens ...lol ---- Kidding. 

"*edited part here*---- why not a Cree headlight? 
that would be neat -- if not practicable """

I'll carry my Fenix for that.

Happy Camping.

S


----------



## half-watt (Jul 15, 2007)

Sarratt said:


> I'll carry my Fenix for that.
> S



Ditto!


----------



## crislight01 (Jul 17, 2007)

heres some info i got from coleman 2 days ago maybe it is useful for someone here:



_* Yes, the 4AA Exponent Headlamp is now available with the Cree XR-E LED (original version was Luxeon I LED).

* The Coleman Part # for the Cree LED version is 2000000265. This version is in production and should be in stores very soon -- the Cree LED is listed directly on the front of the packaging so it will be easy to tell if you purchased the correct version.

*For a detailed description of the Headlamp, please find attached an internal specification that outlines features, run-times, etc. Please note that the run-times that Coleman list are VERY ACCURATE and will easily be met (some competition list best case run-time).

*The Cree LED Version is about 55 Lumens with the center LED lit only. On this headlamp, Coleman backed down the drive current to have an extended run-time and to keep the headlamp size to a minimum (small space for the heat sink), but it still has very good light output (especially vs. the competition -- Luxeon I Headlamps are only about 30-40 Lumens, 5mm LED Headlamps are only about 2 to 3 Lumens X # of LED's). With all (3) white LED's lit, the Lumen output would be approximately 70+ Lumens.

*In addition, the circuit is regulated on this Headlamp. This means that you will have a constant bright light output for the life of the batteries (vs. dropping light output in a resistive type circuit as the batteries lose power in a lot of our competitors products)._



pd: sorry but i didnt got any attachement in their mail


----------



## iced_theater (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm very interested in the Coleman Cree headlamp. I wonder how much it's going to be though.


----------



## iced_theater (Aug 19, 2007)

Any news on these headlamps?


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Aug 23, 2007)

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/167384

Backlight gave a brief update there in the lantern thread.
The Cree headlamp has apparently been delayed for a bit.


----------

